# Poop proof Water container



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, 



A pack of Cigarettes for scale - 


Someone on our forum had recommended this idea for poop proof Water containers for Pigeons in Cages, or, for that matter, for free roving or free flying ones.


I would credit them if I remembered who it was.

Anyway, I finally made one today, set it into the Cage of a little Hen who is recovering from illness, and she walked right over, took a sip, and accepted it just fine.

Her water Bowl, as with SO many others, was a constant disappointment to me, since every time I looked to it, it had a poop in it, or several....so, every time I'd notice it was funky, I'd remove it, scrub it out, and refill...hers and any others..! Oh yeeeeeesh...that's a full time Job for Pete's sake..!


Now, maybe, there can be a little rest-for-the-weary around here.


This is a small size, ( small Hen, Lol...) and of course larger sizes would be the same scheme.


I just did this in four seconds on the Band Saw...and one could cut out the aperature by whatever means one liked.

I elected to ake the aperature on the 'corner' of the roughly four-sided Plastic Bottle.


I plan to make a bunch more, tomorrow, having saved about ten containers over the last few weeks for making these out of.


I will even try one in a Gallon size, making aperatures only on two 'corners' or in two fields...and see how that goes.


Phil
l v


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

great!...i have been using the gallon milk jugs for mine..and It works great....good idea for just one or two breeders or pets!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have used gallon water jugs for years, they are wonderful!!! I just replace them regurlarly. They NEVER poop inside, and they can't perch on top of them and poop on them that way either.

Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, we've used the gallon water bottles for years too and love them. They are poop proof. I think though that you'd need to keep an eye on those you place in boxes or cages, particularly if you have a towel underneath. The towel is not as steady a base and the bird could turn them over easier causing a really damp towel and environment.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I take two paper clips and a piece of yarn, put the paper clips on each end of the yarn, close one inside the top cap of the bottle and clip the other to the side of the cage. Tip proof and poop proof. Or double sided sticky tape on the bottom. You know how birds and string don't mix. Mine kept trying to pull it off for nesting material.
The idea for the bottles (at least when I found it) came from the ADA website and I posted it here a while ago.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Yes, tipping over would be a drag...

I made one more last night before bed, and so far, I just have both of these in the corners of Cages, so, not likely to get tipped or knocked over.

Long 'twist-ties' would work well for these smaller sized Bottles to be fastened to the Cage sides if need be...too...


So far so good..!


Yeeeeeesh, what took me so long to try these????


Lol...


Phil
l v


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Treesa first told me about that method when I joined.  It is a great idea and works very well. I like your mini adaption of it, Phil. I have used the gallon milk cartons before. Now with the new aviary, I think I will go make a few and see how it works out. I, too, get tired of changing poop water all day lol. Unfortunately I'll have to rob a bank or something to pay for the milk! And the gas to get to the store.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Phil, I'm really glad you are trying this method. We use ours about two weeks and then throw them away and cut new ones. It is a snap. Our Treesa is the one who told me about them. We drink only bottled water so we build up quite a supply.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

I do not buy very many things which would come in these kinds of containers, but I do buy Fresh Carrot Juice or other Juices which do come in the small size or the quart size.but it is a different kind of 'plastic' than Bottled Water or Soft Drinks.


Usually I have saved the Quart Sized ones for mixing Water-Soluble Medicines in - when the instructions call for so-much to a Gallon, I use that amount to make a Quart, then label it "4-X". Or, I use Glass Quart Jars, also from Fruit Juices or ACV.

Works very well, and when I use it, I just use three parts Water to one part Medicine-mix for the Bird's drinking Water for that day, since usually I am only treating one to three Birds with any given Medicine at a time, so, making it "4-X" allows me to easily combine more than one Medicine-Water-mix also if need be, where, were I to mix it regular strength, I could not easily combine different ones for each specific Bird's regimen each day.


The kind of plastic which Bottled Water ( and Soft Drinks ) comes in contains a homologue of estrogen and will cause hormonal effects ( an any species ) to whoever drinks the original or subsequent contents, ultimately causing odd or potentially dangerous consequences in either gender.

Hundreds of thousands of Men in the US and the rest of the 1st-World-Nations are resorting to 'Breast reduction Surgeries' to ammend the effects they have enjoyed, and in Nature, thousands of Species are suffering falling reproductive rates, and reproductive problems in males, and for females, various reproductive troubles also, as well as that the homologue I think is known to encourage various Cancers and Bone thinning.

Dairy products similarly contain growth Hormones and S-e-x Hormones intended to fatten Cattle and speed their size and weight, but which also have inimical effects on people in regard to Cancer, Bone deteriorations, auto-immune disorders generally, causing 'allergies' to other things, and causing what used to be 'Men', to grow 'Breasts' or buy 'Viagra' and however any other woes.

Almond 'Milk', Oat 'Milk'...these are very nice, taste wonderful, and have no bad consequences.


Anyway...

Rambley...


Phil
l v


----------



## Littlecoo (Apr 20, 2008)

I use hooded ceramic seed/water dishes somewhat similar to these on this site:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11596&cmpid=04csesp&ref=4060&subref=AA&ci_src=16435691&ci_sku=0018126000000


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

This setup wasnt very success for me. After observing and trying many method of feeding I have to terms that pigeons will anyway and somehow soil there water by defecating into them, carrying feaces into the water and even throwing back food into the water. Changing water twice daily is the best practice.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Littlecoo said:


> I use hooded ceramic seed/water dishes somewhat similar to these on this site:
> 
> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=11596&cmpid=04csesp&ref=4060&subref=AA&ci_src=16435691&ci_sku=0018126000000




Those are nice..!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

warriec said:


> This setup wasnt very success for me. After observing and trying many method of feeding I have to terms that pigeons will anyway and somehow soil there water by defecating into them, carrying feaces into the water and even throwing back food into the water. Changing water twice daily is the best practice.




I dunno warriec...maybe cut the aperatures higher?


I have three in service now, have not seen a single poop in any of them.


One Bird, somehow, does get a couple Seeds into hers, but, she is a PPMV 'Star Gazer' when eating, so, aside from that, everyone's Water is staying clean.


Here's a funny thing- I just elected three Caged Pigeons at random for the new Waterers...now, prior to this, each of these used to get poops into their Water Bowls constantly, yet, few to no poops into their Seed Bowls.


How curious..!


Phil
l v


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

i am not getting the picture of the container, can u plz post it again?


----------

